# Noise In dash noise started 1/4 mile from Dealer Like a Bumble Bee inside of dash



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds Like a Bumble Bee inside of dash at certain rpm's less than 150 miles on car now started just as we left the dealership. with 40 miles on the car I have already received some great advice on this hereand looked into them I figured I would post here seperatley to maybe get all the dash noise issues together. looked into the underhood issues best I could there does not appear to be any lines that are touching each other etc.Definently seems to be coming from the interior around the radio almost inside the cd area but then again at times when I push lightly on the automatic shifter the noise goes away. Tried to get into to dealer but but they said they would need it for a few hours. unfortunatley I cannot get into the dealer before 3 pm at least for a week or so. Any other ideas.BTW the dealer said they have seen issues with lines under the hood making these noises but they thought this was fixed in 2013 As i mentioned I am 99 percent sure this noise is in the interior. Still a great car though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck tracking it down. Rattles and buzzes are probably the single hardest thing in a car to track down.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Turn up the radio.....


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone did a Jeff Gordon in your car before you picked it up.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Jack, HipHotRod from the HHR forum. Congrats on the new Cruze! - In regards to the buzz, there's a few threads on it here. Something along the lines of speedo or shift cable vibrating at certain RPM's causing the buzz. Do you hear it near the console? Mine has about 5400 miles on it now and the noise is barely noticeable now.


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Did a jeff gordon? You mean payed a local race car driver to do his stunt driving in the pepsi commercial.
Lol.


I hear ya obermd.
My hhr ss had a noise like this but much louder.
It was not until the steering column was replaced that they found the missing screw.
Hey how ya doing hiphotrod.
Ya it seems to be near the consok e center but more towards the cd slot.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bigjacksauto said:


> Sounds Like a Bumble Bee inside of dash at certain rpm's less than 150 miles on car now started just as we left the dealership. with 40 miles on the car I have already received some great advice on this hereand looked into them I figured I would post here seperatley to maybe get all the dash noise issues together. looked into the underhood issues best I could there does not appear to be any lines that are touching each other etc.Definently seems to be coming from the interior around the radio almost inside the cd area but then again at times when I push lightly on the automatic shifter the noise goes away. Tried to get into to dealer but but they said they would need it for a few hours. unfortunatley I cannot get into the dealer before 3 pm at least for a week or so. Any other ideas.BTW the dealer said they have seen issues with lines under the hood making these noises but they thought this was fixed in 2013 As i mentioned I am 99 percent sure this noise is in the interior. Still a great car though.



Hi bigjacksauto,
Sorry to hear about the issues you've been experiencing with your vehicle. Although I can't offer any technical advice on what the main issue is with your vehicle, I do recommend that you get your vehicle into your dealer as soon as your schedule allows. As you mentioned your vehicle has low miles, it should be covered under your bumper to bumper warranty but your dealer will let you know the final diagnosis and your coverage information. 

If you have any further questions, feel free to PM us with your VIN and we can look into this further for you. 

Thank you,
Sara (Assisting Stacy)
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Donniezcruze
I finally got a chance to drive it today.
Lots of powervmore rhan I expected.
Anyhow I noticed if I pushed the shifter slightly to the right noise did not seem to be there.
Then I found that ehen the noise is there if pull back lightly on the shifter noise goes away??


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

if you have a manual transmission you have to tell us, 95% of new cars are automatic, and if you have a standard and can make the noise change by moving the manual shifter then it should be really easy for the dealer to fix.

I ran into a similar issue with a 2011 ranger at the ford dealer i work for. howling in 2nd gear only, which would lead to an internal transmission issue, but I found a cracked peice of plastic below the shifter boot, and before ripping apart a brand new transmission to fix what would seem to be an obvious problem, i replaced an $11 part and fixed the 2nd gear howling.

I'm more familer with ford transmissions than our cruzes, so i can't help much more... but if you tell the dealer exactly what you posted in your last post, they should be able to reproduce the problem and fix whatever is causing it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Best and most successful approach is to road test it with the mechanic to show how you can change the sound with the lever.

Rob


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Robby said:


> Best and most successful approach is to road test it with the mechanic to show how you can change the sound with the lever.
> 
> Rob


I agree great idea and the dealership will do that as soon as I can get it up to them or shoukd I say as soon as I can get out of work early.
It is an automatic.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Could it be the shift lever cover that slides with the lever? Try pressing lightly on it and see if the noise changes or goes away. Just a thought.


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Could it be the shift lever cover that slides with the lever? Try pressing lightly on it and see if the noise changes or goes away. Just a thought.


 It is possible but I am thinking it may be lower 
I saw a video on how easy the cover comes off but I will let the dealer do that 
The car is so quite in every other way I would probably never hear it if it made the typical noises of some other cars


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Ugh. I have this problem too. Been mostly trying to ignore it since I've been battling other noisier and more disturbing issues. Mine's a 2012 Eco manual transmission. The bumble bee buzz appears for about a second then goes away, then sometimes is back again in about 10 seconds. But it's not always there and is relatively quiet. It comes from the dash somewhere to the right of the radio but I haven't been able to localize it further.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

this may not be helpfull at all, but i'll chime in anyways, just in case.

I've had a weird buzz/rattle 4 times and i've found the problem every time.

first time, pennies in the little pocket in front of the shifter. - moved pennies, no noise
2nd- pop can in the cup holder - moved can, no noise
3rd- pop can in the passenger door pocket. - same thing
4th- my keys- added 2 keys to my key ring and that night it started buzzing, just like the pennies and pop cans.
the keys havn't made noise since, which is kinda weird, but i stand by it!

if the rattle continues, check your cup holders, pockets, glove box etc. for simple things that may be making noise.

I deal with rattles and buzzes at work quite often, and it's surprising, but over 50% of the time it's somethin the customer has in the car making the noise. A good one was a mint container full of coins buzzing in the door pocket, or a battery rolling around a rear door pocket, intermittant because it would only make noise around corners, if the battery was sitting in the right position. 
A few times it's been a real build quality concern and felt backed tape has fixed it.

look for obvious concerns that may be rattling/buzzing, then take it to the dealer to have it looked at.


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks great ideas.but in this case its just the new car new keys and with the auto shifter if you pull back to the right when the buzzing noise starts it goes away.
Dealer wants car for at least three hours but our schedules don't allow that right now.


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

bigjacksauto said:


> Thanks great ideas.but in this case its just the new car new keys and with the auto shifter if you pull back to the right when the buzzing noise starts it goes away.
> Dealer wants car for at least three hours but our schedules don't allow that right now.


Ask for a rental then? Drop it off at night and they can look at it the next day while you are at work.


----------

